# My Home Theater IB stealth setup



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

*pics of my home IB setup*

some of you may recall a thread i started a few months ago about home ib setups:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16725

well my build is finally complete. My design goal is to have the least obtrusive home theater setup while still having better then htib sound. I ended up building a fireplace hearth with hidden dual 15" dayton ib subs powered by a behringer amp. The front's are tang band 3" drivers in a small cube and the rears are dayton 8" kevlar in walls. All in all i'm very pleased with the setup. it sound good for music and when the bass is needed for movies... it's insane. My couch shakes during any explosions, very fun

here are a couple pics:


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*

That's pretty damn cool. I like! Is there a gap in frequency between the IB and the 3"?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*

I like.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*

thanks guys.



durwood said:


> Is there a gap in frequency between the IB and the 3"?


not really, the benefit of having the subs directly under and in the middle of the sats is having a higher x-over point without getting the bose effect. I haven't measured it yet but it sounds pretty smooth but there is some fatigue at the highest of listening volumes. I think this is in part the recievers fault and partly the lower sens. of the sats. I'm toying around with the idea of using zaph's 3" speakers but I'm pretty happy with those little cubes. 

on a related note; since i constantly change my mind, i have two sets of jacks installed in tha mantle. There are two flush mounted on the top of the mantle and then another two flush mounted on the sides of the hearth. you can't see them unless you're looking for them but they give me the lattitude of easily using floor standing speakers if i decide to change them up. (i actually have a set of def tech bp10s collecting dust that i will hook up one day) The problem with the towers are that they take up a lot of real estate and it kind of weighs the front wall down. [/gay]


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*

That is pimp. almost like a combo of IB and a semi horn setup. You should put this in the "Other Audio" section. Might get more responses. I know there are a bunch of member who dont even bother looking in the OT section who might like to see this thread


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*

That is badass! Well done!



bobditts said:


> You should put this in the "Other Audio" section. Might get more responses. I know there are a bunch of member who dont even bother looking in the OT section who might like to see this thread



I concur


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*

i really haven't been on here that much since the restructure... i'll post it in there as well (hopefully i dont get in trouble for a duplicate post  )

Thanks a lot for the positive feedback.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

some of you may recall a thread i started a few months ago about home ib setups:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16725

well my build is finally complete. My design goal is to have the least obtrusive home theater setup while still having better then htib sound. I ended up building a fireplace hearth with hidden dual 15" dayton ib subs powered by a behringer amp. The front's are tang band 3" drivers in a small cube and the rears are dayton 8" kevlar in walls. All in all i'm very pleased with the setup. it sound good for music and when the bass is needed for movies... it's insane. My couch shakes during any explosions, very fun

here are a couple pics:


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

So the TB 3s cover the highs well enough for you? That's a very cool idea and looks really good...just make sure you keep the kids from dancing on it..

Love the DIY spirit around here!


Jeremy


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks very cool man, I like the sub idea a lot. You ever get your car system done?


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

This is possible one of my favorite ideas for a home theater setup! perfectly stealth and looks amazing!

however i dont think i could have my tv that high and get believable stage from the audio.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*

can you take some pics of the backside of the woofers? 

No need to double post the thread... just report your first post and ask to have a mod move it.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*

Pics not showing for me.. any chance you could put them on photobucket??


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*



Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Pics not showing for me.. any chance you could put them on photobucket??


pics are showing fine for me


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*



Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Pics not showing for me.. any chance you could put them on photobucket??


Agreed. I wanna see! I did an identical setup in an attic manifold for a buddy of mine and the sound is just amazing. He went with a pretty low LP, though, since he had those 8" Kevlar Daytons in all 7 channels.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*

hmm, i don't mean to be a pita but taking pics of the backside of the woofers will be a problem. There are a couple of factors; first, it's been raining terribly for the past week and the woofers back sides are under the house. Second, I dont have a high quality camera and the crawl space is very low light. And third it's just suck a p.i.t.a. to get under there :-\


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*



scott_fx said:


> hmm, i don't mean to be a pita but taking pics of the backside of the woofers will be a problem. There are a couple of factors; first, it's been raining terribly for the past week and the woofers back sides are under the house. Second, I dont have a high quality camera and the crawl space is very low light. And third it's just suck a p.i.t.a. to get under there :-\


oh NM. I assumed you have a basement. Arent you afraid of bugs and rodents chewing through your subs and coming into the house? What about the subs being a major factor in energy inefficiency?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*



bobditts said:


> oh NM. I assumed you have a basement. Arent you afraid of bugs and rodents chewing through your subs and coming into the house? What about the subs being a major factor in energy inefficiency?


Big difference in CA and CO Bob 

Their climate is much more temperate and they don't have bugs or rodents, they have killed them all off or the homeless ate them.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

niceguy said:


> So the TB 3s cover the highs well enough for you? That's a very cool idea and looks really good...just make sure you keep the kids from dancing on it..
> 
> Love the DIY spirit around here!
> 
> ...


if there are kids dancing on it i'll have bigger issues on my hands... like "crap... i have kids!"  The tb's are doing a great job for me. for what they are i can't complain, very nice/inexpensive bose beaters. 



fej said:


> Looks very cool man, I like the sub idea a lot. You ever get your car system done?


still working on it.... damn you fej!



BassBaller5 said:


> This is possible one of my favorite ideas for a home theater setup! perfectly stealth and looks amazing!
> 
> however i dont think i could have my tv that high and get believable stage from the audio.


thanks, people that see it or usually shocked to find out i have a pair of subs under there. then it's usually followed up with... 'doesn't surprise me'
i was worried about the tv height too, i'm not sure if i've adjusted to it or what but it doesn't bother me. I do plan on lowering the tv a bit. if you look closely the speaker jack for the center chan is below the tv. I had originally intended to have the center chan below the tv but before i had a chance to raise the tv another 1/2" to accomodate it I decided to test the center chan above the tv. it actually works better for me so the tv will get lowered down a couple inches. (until i get a 50" 1080p)

another thing to note in my stealth setup. There are no components visible in my living room. I have an ir repeater installed in the light switch and all the components are in a nook in my hallway. Oh, and i have an ir controllable light switch too. With the logitech harmony 880 remote i can press one button; for instance 'watch dvd", and it'll turn all the components, set up the correct i/o and dim the lights for movie viewing.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*



chad said:


> Big difference in CA and CO Bob
> 
> Their climate is much more temperate and they don't have bugs or rodents, they have killed them all off or the homeless ate them.


I didnt notice that scott is in LA. What about the smog eating the cone/surround?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*



bobditts said:


> What about the smog eating the cone/surround?


There ya go


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*

lol. i need to smog proof the surrounds now! there is a little bit of a hit in insulation but.. yeah, so cal isn't that bad. The subs are high enough so rodents wont chew on them... if three are any rodents, then i have a 65 lb chow that will chew on the rodents before they chew on the wires.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*

So how do your neighbors like them?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: pics of my home IB setup*

haha... well, they haven't complained (yet). The lady next door to me isn't one to keep quiet either. I guess that means i'm not trying hard enough though.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

merging at OP request


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Very nice! I bet you could incorporate those speakers into the top of the vertical section of the mantle and pass them off as corner blocks...


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

That would be cool, i actualy did think about implementing the speakers into the mantle but i change my mind way too often.


----------

